# Be careful what you put in your yak.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A couple weekends ago I learned a valuable lesson. It all started when I caught a nice Trout, flip it in the Yak and put my leg on top of it, pretty standard stuff. Then I got the bright idea to put the fish on a stringer so it would stay happy and delicious. After only a few minutes I noticed a 3 foot shark rapidly try to eat my dinner, no, no, said I and snatched the Trout into the Kayak. I did not realize to devotion a shark has for his next meal and it joined me and my Trout in the kayak, just a little crowded, to say the least. In the split second it took me to realize I had a Shark in my lap, the years of Brazilian JuJitSu training kicked in and with my foot I sent said Shark into the air and with a stern swipe of my Aquabound I sent the beast back to the deep. After my Trout and I returned to a normal heart rate it occurred to me that maybe it would be of benefit to think more about the things I invite into my Yak.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

Man! that sounds like a crazy time! Where were you fishing?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wilber said:


> In the split second it took me to realize I had a Shark in my lap, the years of Brazilian JuJitSu training kicked in and with my foot I sent said Shark into the air


I belonged to Brazilian Top Team for years... I don't remember learning that technique.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

thats funny right there


----------



## Jckhama (Jun 13, 2011)

That is great. Were you in the Bay?


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

how cool would that look on a gopro


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I never really had any formal training in JuJitZu, but with a shark in your lap, you become a zen master really quick. We were in Mobjack Bay. If someone had gotten it on a gopro It would be first place stuff on AFV. It is amazing how small the cockpit of a Prowler 13 gets with 3 occupants.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Wilber...

You have got to post that video....please.
Glad you were unchewed and able to let us laugh with you... 

I've always said...
If you string fish in the salt and sittin still, you're chumming; if you're moving, you're trolling. 

LOL thanks for sharing. 

tight lines 
paully


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome. Where did you all practice BJJ? Cool to know there are others with common interests..fishing and choking people out, lol. Are you in VA Beach?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Quick thinking! You got lucky he didn't take a plug out of your man hood!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

redgrappler said:


> Where did you all practice BJJ?


Brazilian Top Team, Melbourne Florida. I was not a NAGA participant, so I didn't work towards belt promotion. (I trained non-gi) I am a mid-level practitioner of Krav Maga, also.


----------

